# I got a question about meat again



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

Wondering about raw chicken just a thought 
ive heard chicken has samenela or something like that 
question that i wouldnt mind answered 
oh yeah wut about salmon or other fish such as tuna


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

other fish if it is freshly caught or has no perservatives I dunno about the chicken.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Chicken will be okay for your fish. Salmonella is a desease that will not harm your fish. No worries about it. If you would like to be 100%, it is a good idea to freeze all meat before offering it to your fish. This will kill most parasites I believe.

Tuna would be okay, if not cooked. Can tuna is cooked and will not be good for your fish. Tuna raw is pretty expensive and you are equally good going with something cheaper like catfish or salmon which are alot cheaper.

Back to that freezing idea. Just cut up any raw meat into feeding sized portions, lay on cookie sheet (so they do not freeze together), and let sit in the freezer overnight. In the morning remove from cookie sheet and place in a ziplock bag. Keep the bag in the freezer. That will dispatch of any parasites.
~Dj


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

Yeah thats what i do, cut into small pieces and freeze - works a treat!!


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Yeah just about all meats you eat that have been frozen and contain no additives will be sutable for your piranhas.
Have fun and keep them healthy and happy :smile:


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

You can also mix 'em via blender and add some veggies. Pour in a tray, freeze, and serve...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

InSinUAsian said:


> Chicken will be okay for your fish. Salmonella is a desease that will not harm your fish. No worries about it. If you would like to be 100%, it is a good idea to freeze all meat before offering it to your fish. This will kill most parasites I believe.
> 
> Tuna would be okay, if not cooked. Can tuna is cooked and will not be good for your fish. Tuna raw is pretty expensive and you are equally good going with something cheaper like catfish or salmon which are alot cheaper.
> 
> ...


----------

